# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Advanced visualization/control

## arby

Advanced visualization
  The purpose of this tut is to help people bolster their ability to visualize things on the fly and through that, improve the amount of control they experience. I’d first like to mention that it would be a swell idea to read the first part of my VILD tutorial if you have not already so you get a feeling for how to use the senses to improve/create your world and all the fun stuff you may not have quite realized about your senses and dreams.. 

  As always, touch tends to be the most important factor and the things you will need to concentrate on the most are the things that you normally concentrate on the least.

Just a little naming convention i'll be using to help show what the senses are feeling.

Red - touch

Blue - sight

Green - sound

On to the info

  Ever tried to summon a gigantic ball of destructive energy in your dreams? 

You most likely found it very difficult to pull so much energy from nowhere. If so, I’d like you to take a nice look at these two pictures.  Note the amount of energy present. And shush, these were the best pictures that showed what I'm trying to get across.. XD

Picture 1




  Take a look at the first picture. Did you look like him when trying to summon energy? Lets try and step into his shoes and see what he’s feeling right now. Every muscle in his body is taunt and screaming. The raw energy that surrounds him dances around his body and sears his skin with a wild burning. His vision is blurred and hazy because of the cloud of energy. His body vibrates as if there was an earthquake going on. His ears are filled with the hum of pure, sweet power.

  Do you do this when trying to summon energy? Probably not. But if the energy does not even tingle, how can you expect it to hurt others? If it does not even create vibrations, how can you expect it to destroy things? If you can't feel its power, see its power or hear it.. It won't have any. Now we can start to see how these things relate but before the break down let us head to...

Picture 2




  Let us look at the second picture. This is what we really want. The destruction. As he fires the blast, it pushes backwards on him. The light from the blast when it hits blinds him. The air turns into a shock wave which punches him like a hammer. The roar of the blast mixes with the gush of wind as it rushes past. Small pieces of debris pelt him; stinging like miniature bees.

Take a note of how many times I have colored text. There is a treasure trove of things you should be experiencing simaltaniously because of this single event. 

  What am I trying to get at with all of this? Quite simply, your environment is how you perceive it. If your body doesn’t experience anything from the blast, it won’t seem like a very big blast at all. But visualize the effects from the blast and suddenly the landscape ahead of you is leveled. Theres infinate examples of this. The more you feel a punch, the more the other guy will feel it too. A punch that stings your hand can send a guy into outer space. If you crouch down and leap off the ground hard enough to make it crack, you can be assured that you’re going to go high. Things of colossal power effect both you and the environment around you.

Using this to improve control 

  Almost anything you can do to control a dream will have a sight, sound and feeling that should be associated with it. Another example. You are attempting to lift a mountain with your mind. You reach out your arm and can feel the immense size and bulk of the mountain. You slowly lift your arm and feel the mountain shifting and breaking. Your arm is heavy and difficult to lift. *The touch* The mountain suddenly breaks free from the land with a horrendous crunch and loose boulders start rumbling down the foothills. *The sound*. You look up to see the mountain in the air, casting a shadow on everything below. *The sight*. 

Focusing on what these 3 elements are supposed to be doing can give you the required edge in controlling your dreams and, if nothing else, contribute to the realism of the dream. You will likely have limited success at first but keep trying. Get to know the common experiences by heart such as the rushing of wind. (both the touch and sound parts of it). Eventually, you will be able to do a 3 sense visualization on pretty much anything. And whatever you visualize, happens.

Comments always welcome. Happy realistic, destructive dreaming.

----------


## awoke

I never thought of it in quite that way. good read.
thanks for posting man.

easy...

----------


## seeker28

thanks!  full of good, dynamic ideas.  i hope this detailed tutorial will help!

----------


## arby

Bump for justice that is great

----------


## Jdeadevil

Thanks for posting Arby, this tutorials great. I'll remember all this, as I'm _always_ trying to do _Dragonball Z_ in dreams

----------


## corleone

Great tutorial! You make a great point. The more you focus on the way it should or will be recorded by your own 'natural recording devices', the more realistic it becomes!





> Almost anything you can do to control a dream will have a sight, sound and feeling that should be associated with it. Another example. You are attempting to lift a mountain with your mind. You reach out your arm and can feel the immense size and bulk of the mountain. You slowly lift your arm and feel the mountain shifting and breaking. Your arm is heavy and difficult to lift. *The touch* The mountain suddenly breaks free from the land with a horrendous crunch and loose boulders start rumbling down the foothills. *The sound*. You look up to see the mountain in the air, casting a shadow on everything below. *The sight*.



^Love the idyllic way you described the three main senses! ::bowdown::

----------


## Sean999

Great post. Amazing, actually. I'll be sure to remember this the next time I need to practise my powers.

----------


## Neville J

> A punch that stings your hand can send a guy into outer space.



Lol, punch him into outerspace. I did trow a guy (and some cars) into outer space with telekinesis. But you're right about the feel, see and hear thing. Great tut.

----------


## arby

> Thanks for posting Arby, this tutorials great. I'll remember all this, as I'm _always_ trying to do _Dragonball Z_ in dreams







> Great tutorial! You make a great point. The more you focus on the way it should or will be recorded by your own 'natural recording devices', the more realistic it becomes!
> 
> 
> 
> ^Love the idyllic way you described the three main senses!







> Great post. Amazing, actually. I'll be sure to remember this the next time I need to practise my powers.







> Lol, punch him into outerspace. I did trow a guy (and some cars) into outer space with telekinesis. But you're right about the feel, see and hear thing. Great tut.



Thanks guys =) Come back and tell me the success you've had with this stuff after you try it.

----------


## aang554

Thanks for the tutorials. I'm going to try them tonight and will let you know if it works.

----------

